# Tausende Fische in Kinzig gesetzt



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Braucht es da tatsächlich (Wild)karpfenbesatz um das Ökosystem zu retten?


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Nur wildkarpfenbesatz erlaubt in hessen. 
Lg


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Nur wildkarpfenbesatz erlaubt in hessen.


Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie die zur Rettung des Ökosystems Kinzing beitragen sollen.

Hechte und Schleien werden in der Kinzing wohl autochtone Fische sein, deren natürliche Fortplanzung dort ggf. nicht mehr ausreicht.

Ist das beim Wildkarpfen dort auch so?


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

Hoffentlich,wird das keine Kormoran-Fütterung.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Braucht es da tatsächlich (Wild)karpfenbesatz um das Ökosystem zu retten?


Genau son aufgeblasener Quatsch, wie "die Rettung des Ökosystem"!
Dramatischer hätte man diese Besatzaktion nicht verkünden können?
Wildkarpfen, was soll das denn überhaupt sein?
Wahrscheinlich die schlanke Form eines Schuppenkarpfens?
Die letzten Wildkarpfen dieser Welt gibt es irgendwo im östlichen China, Russische Grenze.
Alles was bei uns so rumschwimmt, sind Abkömmlinge diverser Zuchtformen und keinesfalls Wildkarpfen.
Es ist sowieso fragwürdig ein Ökosystem ausgerechnet mit Karpfen aufwerten zu wollen?
Viel Spass dem Verein mit den Satzern!

Die machen auch sinnvollere Projekte, da an der Kinzig.


			WFBW Wanderfische Baden-Württemberg gemeinnützige GmbH: Kinzig
		


Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau son aufgeblasener Quatsch, wie "die Rettung des Ökosystem"!
> Dramatischer hätte man diese Besatzaktion nicht verkünden können?


Klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Und das ist die Tonlage die man heute spielen muss.
Was hätten Sie denn sonst sagen sollen:

"HarHarHar, ihr kümmerlichen 95% Prozent Nichtangler, Wir kippen mal wieder 3000 unserer Lieblingsfische in den Fluss, und zwar nur deshalb, weil wir sie da wieder rausangeln wollen, und weil wir es können, ihr Ökopupen! Und ihr könnt nichts dagegen tun, capiche?
Muhahahha,
Eure
Kinzigpächter
P.S.: Und jetzt runter von unserem Rasen!"


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was hätten Sie denn sonst sagen sollen:


Dass sie Hechte und Schleien gesetzt haben, weil deren Fortpflanzung durch menschliche Umwelteinflüsse beeinträchtgt wird?

Und den Karpfenbesatz gar nicht erwähnen?


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass sie Hechte und Schleien gesetzt haben, weil deren Fortpflanzung durch menschliche Umwelteinflüsse beeinträchtgt wird?
> 
> Und den Karpfenbesatz gar nicht erwähnen?


"Wildkarpfen" (alles richtig was Taxidermist zu deren Wildheit gesagt hat) klingt doch eigentlich aber auch ganz schön. Jedenfalls besser als keine Zahlen zu nennen, oder das man erst auf Nachfrage damit rausrückt. Zumal es ja die Hälfte der Gesamtmenge ist. Und über den Sinn von Hechtbesatz sind z.B. im aktuellen Nachbarthread verschiedene Ansichten zu lesen.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Gibt halt verschiedene Sichweisen.

Sowohl zur Sinnhaftigkeit verschiedener Besatzmaßnahmen, als auch zu deren medialen Präsentation.

Da müssen wir uns auch nicht eing werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich,wird das keine Kormoran-Fütterung.


Ich habe da selten welche gesehen. Die Kinz ist wohl auch zu schmal, um den Vögeln mit relativ großer Fluchtdistanz die nötige Sicherheit bei der Jagd zu geben. Aber vielleicht schreiben da die Kinzig-Angler etwas dazu?
Warum dort aber (wie auch am Frankfurter Main) Schleien besetzt werden, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 
1. ist das kein Schleien-Gewässer und
2. bekommt man Waller-Futter günstiger beim Schlachter.
Just my two cents...


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe da selten welche gesehen. Die Kinz ist wohl auch zu schmal, um den Vögeln mit relativ großer Fluchtdistanz die nötige Sicherheit bei der Jagd zu geben. Aber vielleicht schreiben da die Kinzig-Angler etwas dazu?
> Warum dort aber (wie auch am Frankfurter Main) Schleien besetzt werden, verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> 1. ist das kein Schleien-Gewässer und
> 2. bekommt man Waller-Futter günstiger beim Schlachter.
> Just my two cents...


Ja ich hoffe,das dort keine Kormorane einfallen,aber wenn die Burschen
erst mal mitbekommen,...................das Tischchen ist gedeckt.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Bevor die Kormorane was abbekommen sind schon n großteil von Anglern gefangen worden. 
Ein kleines Gewässer nah an den großen Metropolen. 
Der Angeldruck ist enorm. 
Deswegen wird auch Hecht besetzt... Der eigentlich von alleine nachwachsen müsste.


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

jaja die gute Kindergartenmentalität - Ökosysthem - erst muß der Lebensraum für Fische optimiert
werden ,dann kommen viele denen die da ihren Lebensraum finden von allein ,
einfach Fische rein bringen die ich möchte funktioniert schon gar nicht und Karpfen
überhaupt nicht als nicht laichende , laichfressende Nahrungskonkurrenten gehören sie 
in kein natürliches Gewässer in größerer Anzahl .


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Schleien besetzt werden


Irgendwas müssen die besetzten Hechte ja fressen.


----------



## crisis (9. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe da selten welche gesehen. Die Kinz ist wohl auch zu schmal, um den Vögeln mit relativ großer Fluchtdistanz die nötige Sicherheit bei der Jagd zu geben. Aber vielleicht schreiben da die Kinzig-Angler etwas dazu?


An der Nidda, die ja ähnlich groß und ganz in der Nähe ist, gibt's genügend Kormorane. Selbst aus der Nidder, die ja eher ein Bach ist, holen die sich ihren Teil.


----------



## crisis (9. November 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die machen auch sinnvollere Projekte, da an der Kinzig.
> 
> 
> WFBW Wanderfische Baden-Württemberg gemeinnützige GmbH: Kinzig
> ...


Du meinst die Kinzig in Baden-Württemberg, im Artikel geht's um die Hessische.


----------

